
Amazon is testing a 30-hour workweek - simonebrunozzi
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-30-hour-workweek-2016-8
======
DamnYuppie
My first reaction to this was to question are they doing this so they then can
say people are part time and not pay healthcare benefits. Yet upon further
investigation anyone who works an average of 30 hours or more a week is
considered full time.

[http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/26/4980H](http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/26/4980H)

------
simonebrunozzi
For anybody that has worked at Amazon in the past (including me), just the
title itself feels amusing and full of irony.

------
wott
> _And just this past July, Mexican billionaire Carlos Slim said companies
> would do well to adopt his company 's policy of working fewer than 30 hours
> a week, with retirement at age 75._

75? There's no typo?

My folks are between 70 and 75. Despite not having had any serious
physical/health problem in their life, I can guarantee they are not at all
able to work any more. The decay in physical and mental abilities is too
strong. Note that they don't lack energy however. But this big amount of
energy cannot be turned in practical work any more.

------
rezashirazian
Well that's a title I never thought I was going to see..

